# FB Politics



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is from facebook and was sent to me.

Seems someone kept running over a fellas Trump signs that he posted along the road in his front yard.



So he finally got so disgusted he placed boards with nails in them in front of his signs that had been replaced over and over.



And it wasn't too long before he found out exactly who the culprit was.....



Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hopefullly, we will find out what happens when something "too big to fail" is allowed to.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

That board's name is "Karma"!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

swmnhay said:


>


30,000 e-mails, including no telling how many classified, didn't bother her, what makes ya think a couple more will?


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

On the latest Comey announcement: It goes without saying, "You need to be careful when picking out wieners."


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

urednecku said:


> 30,000 e-mails, including no telling how many classified, didn't bother her, what makes ya think a couple more will?


Nothing bothers her,that's what is scarey

What amazes me it doesn't bother some people that will vote for her.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This was from a early voting center in Philadelphia....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What amazes me,well it doesn't actually.If a pro Hillary post pops up on FB and you read the comments over 80% are against her and for Trump

If a pro Trump post pops up there is very few negative Trump posts,less then 10%


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Back to the original topic. To do that takes a low life to do something like that to either side. It's just plain stupid.

You would think an older person would know better but I guess not. His Mama messed up on his upbringing.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> This was from a early voting center in Philadelphia....


I do not want to see what you aren't posting after finding this...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

YouTube has one where a guy hot-wired his Trump sign. His neighbor got shocked. It is funny to see him shaking his hand while running away.

I like the ones where people decided to mow a huge TRUMP on their lawns after their signs had been stolen.

Several show hidden cameras of people stealing their Trump signs.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hillary and (its) supporters would light up the constitution, bill of rights, as well as the ten commandments. None of them are respected in that camp.

Right after lighting up the Colorado/California "legal" green stuff.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

BTW, I need to wash my eyes with bleach now. Thanks Vol!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If any outher Pearson in the USA done what she has they would be in prison.
And call me crazy but I think the news people and their polls are propaganda no way you can have a double diget lead and in 4 days go back to a 2 point lead they are going to be in the winning side either way.

But I'm praying that trump pulls it out for the people of the USA.
Make America great again.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Moose, have you found anything effective yet? Mine are still irritated and inflamed and it's been a few minutes.......hopefully the puffiness will go away by tomorrow, I have work to do, millions of people are depending on me for their cell phones, food, clothes, day care, contraceptives (I'll gladly pay for that and the other) and any other Neccisities......


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Moose, have you found anything effective yet? Mine are still irritated and inflamed and it's been a few minutes.......hopefully the puffiness will go away by tomorrow, I have work to do, millions of people are depending on me for their cell phones, food, clothes, day care, contraceptives (I'll gladly pay for that and the other) and any other Neccisities......


No doubt a sight for sore eyes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This would be a better sight.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Election thoughts: Let's see now--

Our choices an individual that can't control his mouth or temper that we are going to entrust with the nuclear launch codes!

Or an individual who can't keep a secret that we are going to entrust with the nuclear launch codes!

Anybody else see WWIII?

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Election thoughts: Let's see now--
> 
> Our choices an individual that can't control his mouth or temper that we are going to entrust with the nuclear launch codes!
> 
> ...


Ahhh hogwash!!!

They news media said they didn't trust Reagan with nuclear launch codes and he brought down the Soviet Union and the Berlin Wall* without firing a shot!!*

Stinkin Obama has us in all kinds of wars and people getting killed and he won the "Nobel Peace Prize".

I dont see WW-III I see prosperity and peace through strength.

Dont believe what these liberal retards are telling you. Theyre just trying to scare you.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dawg, normal solution as always works. Which is work.

I got a bit of work done around the yard today. Not only did that better prepare me for winter, store last of food from the garden, etc... But it also solved the other problem. Spend more time working and my eyes were able to forget.

Work and beer. Will solve all of the worlds problems. If everyone would partake we would have no issues.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Theyre just trying to scare you.


I'm not scared. Just commenting on the irony of all the nonsense put out by both sides.

Ralph


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Trump runs his mouth like most NJ and NY residents. Its just how they are...but hes not an idiot. He might be a bit of a hot head loose cannon at the mouth, but he sure knows the consequences of a war....and remember much of his net worth is in real estate, that he doesn't want destroyed...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Trump runs his mouth like most NJ and NY residents. Its just how they are...but hes not an idiot. He might be a bit of a hot head loose cannon at the mouth, but he sure knows the consequences of a war....and remember much of his net worth is in real estate, that he doesn't want destroyed...


I think what you are calling "hot head" is just his passion coming out. He understands our country is a house of cards paper tiger and we're on the verge of collapse, more than the average citizen understands.

I'd rather have a mouthy, hot head NY/NJ businessman as president than a lyin' sack of shit thief from AR and her lying, womanizing, sleazebag husband!!!

*Actions *of Clinton speak much louder than words of Trump!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hillary is from Chicago. Bill is from Arkansas.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Hillary is from Chicago. Bill is from Arkansas.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Seriously? Does it go back to where someone is born?

Both Clintons became politicians in AR. The public best knows them that way, too.

Besides, Hillarys fake southern accent fools all her dumbass followers that shes southern.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Seriously? Does it go back to where someone is born?
> Both Clintons became politicians in AR. The public best knows them that way, too.
> 
> Besides, Hillarys fake southern accent fools all her dumbass followers that shes southern.


Apparantly.....



JD3430 said:


> I'd rather have a mouthy, hot head NY/NJ businessman as president than a lyin' sack of shit thief from AR and her lying, womanizing, sleazebag husband!!!
> 
> *Actions *of Clinton speak much louder than words of Trump!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Seriously? Does it go back to where someone is born?


Typically Duane, when someone says they are "from" somewhere they are referring to where they were born....and those same folks typically say I live such in such but I am from.....meaning where they were born. Hillary does not claim to be from Arkansas....she readily states that she is from Chicago....seriously.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Shes from Chicago, I never knew that...Her actions make even more sense. Everybody knows Chicago breeds crooks....I mean just look at history...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Typically Duane, when someone says they are "from" somewhere they are referring to where they were born....and those same folks typically say I live such in such but I am from.....meaning where they were born. Hillary does not claim to be from Arkansas....she readily states that she is from Chicago....seriously.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Gee thanks Mike!
Never knew that.
So no matter what state you were born in, even if you only spent 1 day there, THATS the state you're from! 
I have met a few people who say they're from where they currently live. WRONG.

So John McCain IS from Panama. Haha
I'm gonna go get me one of those pith helmets after all.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Gee thanks Mike!
> Never knew that.
> So no matter what state you were born in, even if you only spent 1 day there, THATS the state you're from!
> I have met a few people who say they're from where they currently live. WRONG.
> ...


Do us all a favor and grow up.

Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Do us all a favor and act like a moderator


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Do us all a favor and act like a moderator


Wow.I've known Mike since the begining of Haytalk and he deserves all the respect in the world for what he does here.He surely doesn't deserve your comments and jabs.If you don't like the people here you are welcome to leave or it could be arranged.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Shes from Chicago, I never knew that...Her actions make even more sense. Everybody knows Chicago breeds crooks....I mean just look at history...


Yeah, no kidding. Look at that Mrs O'Leary. Blames a fire on her cow... 

I'm just trying to lighten the mood. My wife was born in Chicago. Lived there a couple years. Then moved to Champaign. She says she's from Chicago, but grew up in Champaign.

Ana Navarro is a great example as well. She is an American citizen, but she readily admits she's from Nicaragua. I'll give her credit, she speaks her mind, and would be a great leader, but will never get the chance, due to where she's "from"


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> So John McCain IS from Panama. Haha
> I'm gonna go get me one of those pith helmets after all.


He was born on a Naval installation in Panama, so that's a sticky one. A born citizen from Panama? I'll have to think on that one a while.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Dawg, normal solution as always works. Which is work.
> 
> I got a bit of work done around the yard today. Not only did that better prepare me for winter, store last of food from the garden, etc... But it also solved the other problem. Spend more time working and my eyes were able to forget.
> 
> Work and beer. Will solve all of the worlds problems. If everyone would partake we would have no issues.


At least till the beer ran out. Just sayin',.......................


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> He was born on a Naval installation in Panama, so that's a sticky one. A born citizen from Panama? I'll have to think on that one a while.


My point is, before I was admonished by the moderator, is that I think many Americans view the Clintons as being from Arkansas.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> My point is, before I was admonished by the moderator, is that I think many Americans view the Clintons as being from Arkansas.


You were not admonished by the moderator for saying the Clintons were from Arkansas.....I simply stated that Bill was from Arkansas and Hillary was from Chicago and you over-reacted to my statement.

Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I may have over reacted, but it was to address to the way you belittled me. 
Right or wrong, that's the way I think you came across. 
Let's just move on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I may have over reacted, but it was to address to the way you belittled me.
> Right or wrong, That's the way I think you came across.
> Let's just move on.


I belittled you by stating Hillary was from Chicago? I did not quote your comment so I was speaking in general. You were the one to rehash things last evening.

Please move on.

Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


>


"What difference does it make??" Indeed...

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well now it seems another FBI investigation is opening up on Hillary. The DOJ appears to be blocking the FBIs desire to hand down indictments on Hillarys lack of securing email. All her top secret emails may have been hacked by foreign nations. Nations that don't have our best interests in mind. She may even have exposed her emails to foreign enemies. 
Also Looks like Attorney General Loretta Lynch is being sued to reveal meeting details on her meeting with Arkansas born slick willie Clinton.

http://www.allenbwest.com/michellejesse/just-ag-loretta-lynch-just-got-sued

Greed and money will bring down the Clintons. My grandmother always used to say "don't fly too high, the fall back down will kill you". 
Makes Watergate look like a kids birthday party.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So, if Hillary gets elected everything will go away real quick....if she doesn't she will have a legal mess that will run on for years...

So...the real question is will she get into the big house next week...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Again since we're going political now outside the Boiler Room just remember this:


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea but they and all of Washington make the laws we have to live by.

So keep in mind of who you want dictating your life.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> Again since we're going political now outside the Boiler Room just remember this:


Agree, but we need effective leaders who can improve the conditions in which we live.

If Clinton wins, those conditions will be conditions of lying and corruption.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Maybe For Bill and the rest of the family too.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I see now there is a headline this morning that the FBI says some of the leaked documents might be faked, and they are asking the DEMS to supply some letterheads so they can compare the two.... Maybe they are faked, or maybe the Clinton camp came up with another "brilliant" way to help save face...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Very enjoyable. A lot of people are talented at making a miserable election season palatable. A spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down better.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm Trump all the way. 
Hope I'm wrong, but the path for Hillary looks much easier.
Enjoying the memes, but let's face it, America has changed. 
late term abortion, speaking Spanish, illegal aliens, political correctness, a liberal Supreme Court, white guilt, male guilt, and greater wealth confiscation are either here right now or coming in the near future.

I know I'll never hire an illegal alien. I won't support any of their ways.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Heard reports hippies at my rural precinct protesting wearing 'Dirty Woman' shirts and pins. I haven't voted yet. I might make a shirt that's says 'Deplorable Me, I'm just a Minion'


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I just made a sign in going to pin to my shirt. Hope y'all get a chuckle!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I forgot to draw a key component.


----------

